# An amazing 1960s vocal piece - any classical inspiration?



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

In this piece you can hear slowly flowing voices just like honey or smoke from an incense  with varied pitch which I can easily imagine being transformed into a piece for strings in symphonic setting... or was it the other way round? Can you think of any classical inspirations for this? Of course it also contains a 1930s flavour (which is some kind of a dance from that era I guess) but by classical I mean the voices only. Any suggestions? Here it goes:


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Poland goes Eurovision!
How Gross!


----------

